# Thirteen for Halloween : Music for Kids and



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

THanks for sharing. That kind of reminds me of the old *Bowmar Halloween: A Book And Recording Set* and the *Halloween Songs That Tickle Your Funny Bone* LPs from back in the day.


----------



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

Halloweiner said:


> THanks for sharing. That kind of reminds me of the old *Bowmar Halloween: A Book And Recording Set* and the *Halloween Songs That Tickle Your Funny Bone* LPs from back in the day.


Wow, oh my, they're not that bad. 

No offence taken and I hope not given, but both these albums follow a practice I simply abhor: taking a well-known tune and then sticking Halloween words to it. Most often the tunes don't have anything to do with the Halloween mood or spirit and they are so famous that your instant association is with the original words, not the Halloween replacements.

Personally, I feel Halloween deserves its own complete music. A few of the songs on my album are folk songs, but they were already Halloween related, as "Mactavish is Dead" and "Skin and Bones." The rest on my album are original.

I had great fun as a kid singing original Halloween songs like "Halloween Tree" and "The Boogie Woogie Ghost" (yes, kind of a silly song), but I never would have enjoyed singing Halloween words to the army theme song or "Take me Out to the Ballgame" - that's just cheesy beyond all imagination.

This is one of the reasons we don't have a great halloween music tradition with hundreds of recognizable unique tunes like Christmas has: artists have just treated the whole subject lazily, slapping in words where they don't fit or belong.

Sorry to rant a bit; I probably take music and Halloween a bit too seriously.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I agree to a point with you yet those kinds of songs are still in my memory 40+ years later so there must be something to the concept that has made me a great fan of Halloween music all of these years.


----------



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

Halloweiner said:


> I agree to a point with you yet those kinds of songs are still in my memory 40+ years later so there must be something to the concept that has made me a great fan of Halloween music all of these years.


Fair enough. There's certainly room in the world for different experiences and timeframes.


----------

